# BlascProfiler & 64Bit WoW



## Zunamia (2. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

habe eine kleine Frage. Wird es das Addon BlascProfiler auch für WoW 64Bit geben??

Das derzeitige Addon BlascProfiler kann man nur bei der 32Bit-Version von WoW nutzen. Bei 64Bit bringt das Adoon World of Warcraft zum Absturz.

Die Fehlermeldung


> ERROR #132 (0x85100084) Fatal exception!
> 
> Program:	E:\World of Warcraft\Wow-64.exe
> ProcessID:	6840
> ...



Viel Grüße
Zunamia


----------



## Tikume (3. Februar 2012)

Das Problem dürfte eher am Wow Client liegen - nicht umsonst wird der 64 Bit Client nicht supportet


----------



## Ttroxor (3. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Tikume schrieb:


> Das Problem dürfte eher am Wow Client liegen - nicht umsonst wird der 64 Bit Client nicht supportet



Noch gibts kein Support,aber der 64 bit Client läuft. Und da einige bestimmt diese Möglichkeit nutzen möchten ohne auf Blas -Profiler zu verzichten,
wäre hier eine aussagekräftige Antwort angebracht. Wann wird ein dementsprechendes Update eingespielt usw.

Alle anderen Addons- und ich nutze viele- laufen ohne Probs auf 64 bit.


----------



## Tikume (3. Februar 2012)

Addons die die LUA-Schnittstelle nutzen für 64 Bit "umprogrammieren" zu müssen istfür mich unlogisch. Du musst ja auch keine PC und Mac Addons separat schreiben.


----------



## Ttroxor (3. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Das "einzige Addon" das hier umgeschrieben werden muss, ist Blasc. Die Anderen funktionieren reibungslos - wie bereits erwähnt.
Soviel zur Logik. 
Wenn man die Möglichkeit hat, vorrausgesetzt das der Pc es hergibt, 64 bit zu nutzen möchte man das intelligenterweise auch tun.
Das Problem scheinst du allerdings nicht zu haben.


----------



## Zunamia (3. Februar 2012)

Ich würde gern die 64Bit-Version mit BlascProfiler nutzen.

ich spiele auf 32Bit WoW, da man sonst seine Charakterfortschritte aus WoW nicht zu Buffed uploaden kann, da es ja nicht möglich ist unter 64Bit.

Ich hoffe jedenfalls, das BlascProfiler auch für 64Bit erstellt wird.


----------



## ZAM (3. Februar 2012)

Ein BLASC3-Update für den 64-Bit-Client ist bereits in Arbeit. 


Bitte unterscheidet bei den Reports zwischen:

BLASC3 -> Unsere Community-Software von http://get.blasc.de
BLASCProfiler -> Das Addon, dass in WoW genutzt wird.
BLASCrafter -> Das Addon für die Handwerker-Übersicht, dass in WoW genutzt wird.
BuffedBuddies -> Das Addon um buffed-User auf den Servern zu finden.


Aber sagen wir es mal so, BLASCProfiler hat eher unbeabsichtigt nen Bug im 64-Bit-Client gefunden.

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Current Addon: BLASCProfiler[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Current Addon function: [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]GetTransmogrifySlotInfo[/font] 
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Current Addon object: (null)[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Die Funktion, die hier den Fehler verursacht "GetTransmogrifySlotInfo()" stammt aus dem Interface von WoW und liefert im 64-Bit-Client offenbar keine korrekten Daten zurück. Wir arbeiten an einem Workaround, dass für den 64-Bit-Client zu umgehen.[/font]


----------



## Tikume (3. Februar 2012)

Ttroxor schrieb:


> Das "einzige Addon" das hier umgeschrieben werden muss, ist Blasc. Die Anderen funktionieren reibungslos - wie bereits erwähnt.
> Soviel zur Logik.



Ändert aber doch nichts am Sachverhalt dass der eigentliche Fehler im 64 Bit Client zu suchen ist (siehe ZAM's Kommentar)


----------



## Zunamia (4. Februar 2012)

So wie es aussieht, hat wohl der BlascProfiler ein Update bekommen, da man das Addon jetzt auch unter 64Bit-Version von WoW nutzen kann.

Vielen Dank ZAM.


----------



## ZAM (6. Februar 2012)

Zunamia schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht, hat wohl der BlascProfiler ein Update bekommen, da man das Addon jetzt auch unter 64Bit-Version von WoW nutzen kann.
> 
> Vielen Dank ZAM.



Das Update für BLASC3 selbst, zum erkennen des 64bit-Client fehlt jedoch noch.


----------



## Zunamia (7. Februar 2012)

Habe ich gemerkt, da man zwar WoW 64Bit mit dem Addon BlascProfiler starten kann und spielen, nur werden die Daten nicht gesammelt und übertragen


----------



## Zunamia (8. Februar 2012)

Sry fuer dn Doppelpost, aber ich darf meinen Eintrag nicht editieren, wer weiss, warum.

Die Daten beim Addon BlascProfiler werden zwar gesammelt, aber der Upload ist fehlerhaft. Ich habe die Datei gelöscht und nur von einem Charakter gesammelt.

Weder der automatische, noch der Manuelle Upload funktioniert.

Habe meine BlascProfiler.lua an ZAM geschickt, da beim manuellen Uplaod eine Fehlermeldung kommt.



> parse error in line 3


 kommt als einziges

Viele Grüße
Zunamia


----------



## ZAM (8. Februar 2012)

Zunamia schrieb:


> Sry fuer dn Doppelpost, aber ich darf meinen Eintrag nicht editieren, wer weiss, warum.



Normalerweise bis zu 24 Stunden.



> Die Daten beim Addon BlascProfiler werden zwar gesammelt, aber der Upload ist fehlerhaft. Ich habe die Datei gelöscht und nur von einem Charakter gesammelt.
> 
> Weder der automatische, noch der Manuelle Upload funktioniert.
> 
> ...



Danke, ich schaus mir an, die Profiler-Datei ist offensichtlich "leer".


----------



## Zunamia (8. Februar 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Danke, ich schaus mir an, die Profiler-Datei ist offensichtlich "leer".


Dann speichert das Addon keine Daten mehr, habe beide Versionen probiert. 32bit & 64bit. die Datei bleibt bei 1kb größe.

Grüße
Zunamia


----------



## ZAM (8. Februar 2012)

Zunamia schrieb:


> Dann speichert das Addon keine Daten mehr, habe beide Versionen probiert. 32bit & 64bit. die Datei bleibt bei 1kb größe.
> 
> Grüße
> Zunamia



Nicht unbedingt. Ich habs mit der 32-Bit-Version von WoW und dem letzten Profiler-Addon probiert. Die Daten werden korrekt abgelegt.
Vielleicht wurde dein BLASCProfiler-Addon nicht richtig aktualisiert. Kannst du mir bitte die BLASCProfiler.lua aus \Interface\Addons\BLASCProfiler\ ebenfalls schicken? Bin neugierig.


----------



## Zunamia (8. Februar 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt. Ich habs mit der 32-Bit-Version von WoW und dem letzten Profiler-Addon probiert. Die Daten werden korrekt abgelegt.
> Vielleicht wurde dein BLASCProfiler-Addon nicht richtig aktualisiert. Kannst du mir bitte die BLASCProfiler.lua aus \Interface\Addons\BLASCProfiler\ ebenfalls schicken? Bin neugierig.



Dort ist keine BlascProfiler.lua vorhanden, nur BlascProfiler.toc, BlascProfiler.updbak und BlascProfiler.xml

[Edit]
Ich habe Blasc3 und das Addon neu installiert, aber es ist trotzdem keine BlascProfiler.lua in dem Addonverzeichnis von BlascProfiler vorhanden.

Habe jetzt nochmal probiert, aber bleibt bei der Datei irgendwie trotzdem nur 1kb

Jetzt veralbert mich das Addon wohl total. Im Verzeichnis .../Interface/Addons/.. ist es vorhanden, aber wenn ich in WoW unter Addons schaue, wird es mir nicht angezeigt.


----------



## ZAM (8. Februar 2012)

Zunamia schrieb:


> Dort ist keine BlascProfiler.lua vorhanden, nur BlascProfiler.toc, BlascProfiler.updbak und BlascProfiler.xml
> 
> [Edit]
> Ich habe Blasc3 und das Addon neu installiert, aber es ist trotzdem keine BlascProfiler.lua in dem Addonverzeichnis von BlascProfiler vorhanden.



Beende BLASC3, Lösche mal bitte den Ordner [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]BLASCProfiler[/font]  in  \Interface\Addons\ und Starte BLASC3 neu. GGFs. nochmal das BLASC3-Plugin "WoW" deinstallieren und neu installieren und dann schau nochmal, ob die Datei fehlt.

Merkwürdiges Phenomen.. denn dir fehlt die Haupt-Addon-Datei. Da kann WoW natürlich nix speichern, weil es gar nicht weiß, was es machen soll. ^^


----------



## Zunamia (8. Februar 2012)

Jetzt habe ich es zwar wieder zum laufen bekommen, aber es kommt wieder eien Fehlermeldung beim Manuellen uploaden.

parse error in line 257

Die BlascProfiler.lua aus SaveVariables ist per Mail unterwegs

[Edit]
Fehler gefunden. habe die BlascProfiler.lua aus ../SaveVariables/... mal gelöscht, jetzt geht es zumindestens mit dem Upload wieder.


----------



## Zunamia (8. Februar 2012)

sry wegen Doppelpost. aber wie es aussieht, daf man hier nur innerhalb von 5min den Beitrag editieren.

Woe oben schon beschrieben klappt der Upload wieder. aber eine kleine Frage hätte ich da noch.

Wie kann man bei seinen eigenen Charakteren die Gegenstände, welche man in den Taschen bei sich trägt, anschauen??

Wenn ich beim Charakterprofil auf Gegenstände klicke, steht immer "Dieser Inhalt ist versteckt!" und das bei allen. Unter Charaktereintellung ist "Nur für mich" eingestellt, somit müßte ich es ja eigentlich sehen können, was nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## ZAM (8. Februar 2012)

Zunamia schrieb:


> Wenn ich beim Charakterprofil auf Gegenstände klicke, steht immer "Dieser Inhalt ist versteckt!" und das bei allen. Unter Charaktereintellung ist "Nur für mich" eingestellt, somit müßte ich es ja eigentlich sehen können, was nicht der Fall ist.



Bug XD .. schau ich mir morgen an. Ist wohl letztens passiert, als ich die "Welche Quests hast du noch nicht"-Funktion repariert habe. Ist mir nicht aufgefallen, da Admins eingeloggt die Char-Daten zum Erkennen von Fehlern immer sehen.


----------



## Zunamia (8. Februar 2012)

Okay,

Kleiner Hinweis vllt.

Habe geschaut. unter WoW-64bit scheint das Addon doch Daten zu sammeln, aber ob er da auch die Änderungen, sobald sich da etwas ändert, übernimmt, weiss ich nicht


----------



## ZAM (8. Februar 2012)

Hab das Problem mit den Zugriffsrechten auf die Charakterdaten in der Datenbank eben noch angepasst.


----------



## Zunamia (8. Februar 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hab das Problem mit den Zugriffsrechten auf die Charakterdaten in der Datenbank eben noch angepasst.



funktioniert


----------



## Ttroxor (15. Februar 2012)

Nach dem neusten Windows-Patch-Day (15.02) scheints erneut ein Problem mit Blasc Profiler bei WOW 64 bit zu geben. (keine Ahnung ob andere dieses Problem nun auch haben)
Mit aktiviertem Addon ist kein WOW Start möglich (funzt bis Charakterauswahl,dann Ladebalken und danach u.g. Fehlermeldung), ohne gehts. 

The instruction at "0x0000000077A0E4B4" referenced memory at "0x0000000000000024".
The memory could not be "written".

Edit: (16.02.) komischerweise funzt nun alles wieder,scheint sich also nur um ein temporäres Problem- eventuell wurden Daten beim Aus/Umloggen nicht richtig abgespeichert-
 	gehandelt zu haben.


----------

